# Unreasonable Request??



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My birthday is coming up and I have asked my wife if she would do me a little favor. Turns out me asking for this small favor caused us to have a mini argument the other day. So recently my wife has been getting Brazilian waxes. She loves the complete smoothness down there and I like it too. Prior to getting Brazilian waxes, she had for the longest time a well maintained landing strip. It was not too thick or thin, but just right (sorry if this comes across as TMI). I found it to be extremely sexy and it made oral sex enjoyable for me. Also, I loved the way it felt against me during missionary. My wife knew I liked the landing strip and she maintained it just for me but after a while it become annoying to upkeep. So she started getting waxes and she swears she will never go back. Don’t get me wrong, I like her completely clean shaven down there but I miss seeing her perfect landing strip. Last week she had her waxing and I asked if she would ever consider going back and she said flat out said no! So I asked if she would at least do it for me since my birthday was coming up and she got annoyed that I asked. Usually, my wife is good about giving me all the birthday sex I could handle and it would be nice if she could honor my little favor. 

Am I being unreasonable ??

FYI: I've been a good hubby


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, you can ask, but it's her hooha, not yours.

That said, if my hubby asked me for that, I'd be glad to do so. Let it grow then get rid of it again later. 

If I were you I'd be trying to figure out why she feels the need to just flat out deny you like that.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think it's an unreasonable request, no. But she's the one who has to deal with what's down there. You get all the enjoyment and positives...she's the one who has to deal with the negatives. Frankly, I think the whole situation is rather petty. You made a request, she said no. 

Oh well. Life goes on.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Well, you can ask, but it's her hooha, not yours.
> 
> That said, if my hubby asked me for that, I'd be glad to do so. Let it grow then get rid of it again later.
> 
> If I were you I'd be trying to figure out why she feels the need to just flat out deny you like that.


I'm happy either way, it was just the cold "no" that got me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's what I mean - why would she do that??


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> That's what I mean - why would she do that??


Not sure and it seems unlike her. Oh well, I guess I ask for too much.

Glad you would be willing to do it for your hubby if requested 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe you are TOO much of a good guy??

If I were you I'd be trying to get to the bottom of it. Don't just shrug and let it go - it's a red flag. A small one, but one nonetheless.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Please enjoy what you already have or you may wind up like me and others who dont get any or just pity sex.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Did she say why she wouldn't be willing to? Bear in mind it can be really uncomfortable, and sometimes painful, to let it grow back once it's gone down there.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I think she doesn't want to deal with it because it's uncomfortable to grow and sculpt. I'm hoping she will still do it but I'm not going to beg her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You know, sometimes when someone gives to every request and then the other person just keeps on asking for more it can be frustrating.

It can also be the final straw to break the camels back too. I don't see this as any type of red flag. Why not be happy with what one has instead?

It was interpreted as a cold no, but was it really a cold no?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it's a reasonable request. But I feel like we're missing background information that might shed more light on the matter. When did you ask it and was it when she was in a bad mood? But all in all, it sounds like you two have a great intimate life so be thankful for what you have.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

trenton said:


> i think i'd say something along the lines that it was cool and i was down with it and that i wanted him to wax his penis free of all hair for my birthday.


ooouuuuccchhhhh!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I think it's a reasonable request. But I feel like we're missing background information that might shed more light on the matter. When did you ask it and was it when she was in a bad mood? But all in all, it sounds like you two have a great intimate life so be thankful for what you have.


We do have a great intimate relationship. I don't think she was in a bad mood when I approached the subject. I just feel she doesn't want to go back to shaving. I could honestly understand her point. 
It's really not worth bringing up again. I'm happy with what I got although I was just hoping for a little compromise
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

Well I know me and my hubby have this agreement that my body is mine to take care of and maintain and vice-versa. I maintain mine and honestly would get upset if he told me what to do with it. Your wife sounds the same way. Even though it is not an unreasonable request, it is still her body and you just have to face those facts.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree dragonlady which is why I'm not bringing it up again to her. I would never demand or force my wife to do anything she feels uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You are apparently living in tang heaven and you still manage to find something to be unhappy about? Probably 80% of husbands would trade their problems for your's. Waxed or wooly, it's all pink. Your's is still saying, "yes" to the important requests.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

dragonlady4ever said:


> Well I know me and my hubby have this agreement that my body is mine to take care of and maintain and vice-versa. I maintain mine and honestly would get upset if he told me what to do with it. Your wife sounds the same way. Even though it is not an unreasonable request, it is still her body and you just have to face those facts.


also might have inadvertently made her feel self-conscious.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

kilgore said:


> also might have inadvertently made her feel self-conscious.


That or that what she is doing is not good enough for you.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

dragonlady4ever said:


> That or that what she is doing is not good enough for you.


That is what I meant. Great minds...


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

:smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

wow really? An argument/disagreement about PUBIC HAIR??

Why is it a big deal to grow the sh*t out and trim it up once? It's not painful.It's not difficult.It'll save her money on that months waxing and as soon as your special day is over she can march herself right to her wax lady and get it ripped out again.

It seems like a petty thing to refuse such a simple request.

It's not like she has to massively inconvenience herself to grow some pubes and trim them up.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

CantePe said:


> It was interpreted as a cold no, but was it really a cold no?


something tells me that this is more important to him than her and she is unaware of that


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If she gets the immature mindset that "oh I must not be doing enough or he's never satisfied" she has issues.Most people enjoy variety in the bedroom whether it's different lingerie,positions,setting,bush or no bush...it isn't about HER.It's just a simple request regarding pubes.

and I say it's an immature mindset bc of the situation it's being applied to here.Again,talking about PUBES.They grow,they get shaved,they get waxed,they grow back. Nothing is permanent here.There's ZERO reason to say no.


----------



## torani (May 6, 2013)

Just keep telling her how amazing you think the landing strip is... if you oooh and awe over it long enough in a positive manner, my guess is she will WANT to please you. It may or may not be for your birthday.

But it will have to be HER choice/idea, not yours. Tell her how you feel then let it be HER decision. Try not to fight/argue about it. Keep it a happy topic of discussion! =) 

It sounds like you have a healthy sexual relationship ( Im a little jealous... ) so you want to keep topics around it positive...


----------



## torani (May 6, 2013)

torani said:


> Just keep telling her how amazing you think the landing strip is... if you oooh and awe over it long enough in a positive manner, my guess is she will WANT to please you. It may or may not be for your birthday.
> 
> But it will have to be HER choice/idea, not yours. Tell her how you feel then let it be HER decision. Try not to fight/argue about it. Keep it a happy topic of discussion! =)
> 
> It sounds like you have a healthy sexual relationship ( Im a little jealous... ) so you want to keep topics around it positive...



When I say ooh and awe, I mean really let her know how amazing you think it is, how sexy, how much she gets you going when she has it etc...... yes lay it on thick..


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I think she doesn't want to deal with it because it's uncomfortable to grow and sculpt. I'm hoping she will still do it but I'm not going to beg her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As you know _why_ she doesn't want to grow another landing strip because it's _uncomfortable to grow and sculpt,_ I'm wondering why you'd ask her to?:scratchhead:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> .it isn't about HER.It's just a simple request regarding pubes.


So - OP - how would you feel if she made a request in trade, would you be willing to get a man Brazilian for her birthday? I mean - its just a simple request regarding pubes and isn't that big a deal - right?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> So - OP - how would you feel if she made a request in trade, would you be willing to get a man Brazilian for her birthday? I mean - its just a simple request regarding pubes and isn't that big a deal - right?


If he refused to either shave or wax his pubes at her request as a one time bday gift then he'd be a hypocrite because it IS JUST PUBES

lol such a crazy thing to even have to discuss.


----------



## Cora28 (Apr 30, 2013)

OP - have you asked your W why she doesn´t want to have the landing strip? Maybe she prefers it all off as it heightens her pleasure during sex hence her wanting to keep it that way.

I am tickled by this thread too (sorry, pun not intended!!) ;-)


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Also when is your birthday?

I mean - warmer weather is approaching us, perhaps she's looking towards bikini season and a landing strip doesn't fit in her bikini plans. 

Maybe its merkin shopping time.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Some of you made excellent points. I am by far not complaining nor do I really care at this point. Oh and just to clarify my wife and I had a discussion about it not an argument. 

Either way, I still find her sexy and beautiful pubes or no pubes 

To answer your question starfish my birthday is in June
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

